
Ask HN: What's the best thing a software engineer can do for climate change? - chazwick
I am alarmed about climate change. I don&#x27;t come from a background of activism or science so I&#x27;m looking for guidance on the best ways to use my skillset as an engineer to help in whatever way I can.<p>Specifically:
1. Where are the best places to work at to help combat the crisis (either through mitigation or adaptation)?<p>2. Are there related open source projects to work on?<p>3. As the crisis appears to increasingly be a political and cultural problem, what might be effective ways to use engineering in the service of climate-related politics?
======
leventov
Check this: [https://medium.com/@leventov/how-to-find-a-job-in-a-tech-
com...](https://medium.com/@leventov/how-to-find-a-job-in-a-tech-company-
helping-to-combat-climate-change-practical-guide-e212e262a32)

------
CADBOT
I'd say getting a remote job to remove commuting.

------
parvenu74
Abandon JavaScript and only code in C: it is more power-efficient.

------
maerF0x0
Dont have kids, encourage population decrease elsewhere

